# My hav had to get shaved, now he's depressed



## gelbergirl

is it possible that my havanese is depressed now?
He had terrible mats and the groomer had no choice but to take off his full coat. He still has hair on the face/head, and tail, but the rest is off.
He's smooth now.

Is it possible he's out-of-sorts?
Has anyone else experiecend this ?


----------



## Thumper

gelbergirl said:


> is it possible that my havanese is depressed now?
> He had terrible mats and the groomer had no choice but to take off his full coat. He still has hair on the face/head, and tail, but the rest is off.
> He's smooth now.
> 
> Is it possible he's out-of-sorts?
> Has anyone else experiecend this ?


Sure, it is possible he is out of sorts, but it could be other things, maybe he is just tired from a long day at the groomers?

Or maybe he just missed you and something scared him at the groomers? Like another dog possibly? Did you stay with him or drop him off and pick him up?

I'm sorry he's sulking  But atleast now he won't have to have all the mats brushed out. Maybe offer him a special treat that he doesnt' get often and try to get him to play 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie

It's funny the timing of your question....my Mom just called me yesterday and told me the story of her cocker spaniel Beau.He had a hot spot and after the meds they put him on,it tangled and matted the skirting and the hair on his legs.Mom took him to be clipped..the lady shaved him completely down.Mom said she could actually see his pink skin-everywhere.When Beau saw Mom,of course he was so excited it was ridiculous(like usual)but Mom kinda laughed---and then when she put him on the pickup seat(they have a sheet covering it--yes,a bed sheet-as Mom is pretty anal about spilling etc.)He dug it up,and crawled underneath the sheet hiding.All that stuck out was his big sad eyes and long ears.Mom said,it was so funny.......she told him,he was still awesome to her,and his hair would grow back etc.,that now he would be cool for the summer etc.After a little while,he was fine and acted like himself again........who knows?But it is odd how much they really do pick up on,even if this isn't one of them!:suspicious:


----------



## marjrc

Yeah, I'd be surprised he really 'misses' his long hair, though it could be that he's reacting to having been groomed, period. It's a long session and strange to him and even if the groomer is nice, he/she is there to do a job and they dont' take time to play/treat so it can be a little upsetting to some dogs. Mine don't like being at our groomer's and will balk at the front door as I go in. Ricky has been groomed for long periods there and though they're very nice, they aren't anything like having 'mommy' groom him. :suspicious: :biggrin1: 

How does the little guy look now?


----------



## aradelat

I don't know about grooming depression, but I do know my Havanese has moods. He gets very depressed when he realizes we're about to leave hte house and him behind. His tail and head hangs down and refuses to eat or drink.
I think it's perfectly logical to think your dog would be sad to lose his hair. But I also know the Havanese mood changes don't last long. And I think he'll soon realize how much cooler he is.


----------



## Brady's mom

I had a friend years ago who had to have her persian cat shaved. I remember going to visit her and her telling me not to laugh at the cat. The vet had told them that if they laughed, the cat would get very upset and depressed. When Brady was shaved because of matts, I was very careful to give him lots of love and kisses, even though I thought he looked really silly:biggrin1:.


----------



## Missy

Awww. poor baby. just tell him how beautiful he is.... My pups get more active after they have some hair cut off it's like it frees them up. But I will say- I have heard that they get depressed when they have to wear the elizabethan collars -- that they feel like they stand out. so he could feel sad to see his mane go.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Yes this is perfectly normal . I had a wire haired terrier and he was alwayshaved in the summer as he would get too hot , I would have him clipped short but sometimes he was clipped too short and I agree with Kara maybe he did not like the groomer and the way he was handled .I was not as aware in those days .
I would tell him how cute he looked and how he had his summer doo but it would take him about a week untl he felt it was not so bad after all . I also had to tell everyone to tell him he looked good and not too laugh at him . He really liked having more hair and not a buzz cut ..


----------



## Thumper

Gelbergirl,

How is he doing today?


Kara


----------



## mintchip

gelbergirl said:


> is it possible that my havanese is depressed now?
> He had terrible mats and the groomer had no choice but to take off his full coat. He still has hair on the face/head, and tail, but the rest is off.
> He's smooth now.
> 
> Is it possible he's out-of-sorts?
> Has anyone else experiecend this ?


Just a thought do you think the groomer gave him something to "relax" during the grooming? I've heard that some will. I always ask before going to any groomer I don't know. (2 have said yes they do give them something to calm down first.) I didn't use them!!


----------



## gelbergirl

he's still quite de[ressed.

Doesn't want to go out for a walk, and just sits if I want to take him off the property.

I brought him to the park this morning to show him we can get in the car and go somewhere where he likes it.

I suppose I could imagine that kind of loss. I mean for a hav, he's probably used to dropping on the floor and then feeling all that hair under him.
But he really does sulk. And no more following me around either. 
Since I got him in November he's always been at my side. No more. tears.

I brought him to the backyard and threw the ball for him to chase a couple of times. He seemed happy for that.


----------



## Jane

Gelbergirl,

I'm so sorry to hear your little guy is still out of sorts. I'm wondering if he is having trouble getting used to the new sensation of not having a long coat swaying off his body. Maybe he can feel the air in a different way now and that is disconcerting to him. Hopefully he will feel like himself again soon. Keep us posted!

Jane


----------



## Thumper

Gelbergirl,

Why not try putting a shirt on him and see if that makes him feel better? Its a longshot, but maybe that will comfort him.

I would be bummed too if my baby was sulking 

Hugs to you both! 
Kara


----------



## marjrc

Sorry to hear things aren't so great still.  What is your boy's name?

I like Kara's idea about a shirt or something for him to wear! Worth a shot if you have one lying around. Isn't he still a pup? I wouldnt' think he had his long coat yet, right, just puppy fur? 

I sure hope they didn't give him anything at the groomer's! I'd be out of there fast too! :suspicious: 

You're trying all kinds of great things to get his spirits up, so don't feel badly. Maybe he'd enjoy the company of another dog, a playful and friendly one.


----------



## gelbergirl

Yes, I put on him a lightweight jacket he would wear on cold evening. That seems to give him some bulk.

I have also been training him and playing school , giving him less opportunity to think about himself.

One of his babysitters mentioned that he senses we feel sorry for him and that is an odd vibe for him to feel , and this confuses him also.

So now we are upbeat, and more normal around him, he's doing much better THANKS!


----------



## Brady's mom

I am so glad he is feeling better. When Brady was shaved down, I told my husband I didn't want to take him to the petstore because Brady is so used to everyone making a fuss over him, and if he wasn't looking as cute as usual, they wouldn't fuss and he may get a complex. Dh thought I was nutts, but we waited a few weeks before we ventured out too far. My neighbor shaved his dogs and I noticed that they didn't seem like themselves for a few days.


----------



## Havtahava

I'm glad you are all doing much better now.


----------



## Cosmosmom

it is very important that you give positive reinforcement ..
Lois always scissors them short as I never know when I will see her next - she's busy and we travel/
I always tell the boys how adorable they look - no matter what .. Adorable and cute !! They both know that word .. 
A little shirt or sweater helps if it is cold ..
Tulip has a cashmere sweater because she is a city girl and it is cool even in the summer .
Too funny she has pearls and a cashmere sweater . We finally talked her Mom out of the hairbows bows thank goodness .. 
My guys are rough and tumble but cute !!


----------



## maggiepups

gelbergirl said:


> is it possible that my havanese is depressed now?
> He had terrible mats and the groomer had no choice but to take off his full coat. He still has hair on the face/head, and tail, but the rest is off.
> He's smooth now.
> 
> Is it possible he's out-of-sorts?
> Has anyone else experiecend this ?


Maggie is always a bit out of sorts after she gets picked up from the groomer, no matter how minor the grooming was. It usually takes her a day or two to get used to her new coat 'do!

If it makes you feel any better, Maggie's first trip to the groomer was a doozie and she was shaved head to toe. She looked quite... strange. Here is a picture! Poor girl!









"First you shave me... THEN you have the nerve to use a FLASH?!"


----------



## mintchip

Maggie you still are adorable!! Hope to see you Saturday at the beach


----------



## maggiepups

mintchip said:


> Maggie you still are adorable!! Hope to see you Saturday at the beach


We'll be there!


----------



## Brady's mom

That is a great picture of Maggie. She looks so cute!


----------



## maggiepups

Maggie feels better about sharing pictures of her "bad haircut" now. Thanks guys! :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok, so I really identify with the pups! Last month my hair stylist cut my hair way too short in an atempt to try something new (Hey, I say if it aint' broke don't fix it!:biggrin1: ) I was depressed for days....I know it's vain but I had it just like I like it and only planned on a trim. Needless to say it has been growing out ever since! Anyway, I know how the little guys feel....of course my hubs thinks I'm being silly but I'm very picky about my hair!! Guess havs are too!







I wasn't too happy for awhile!


----------



## Havtahava

Wow Patti! I've seen some unusual cuts, but that has to be the most extreme of the clips I've seen on a Hav. 

The funniest Hav clip that I've seen is when a groomer shaved the head and neck (similar to Maggie), but left the beard and created a Schnauzer look. It was very odd, and amusing. The dog belonged to a breeder friend of mine and she laughed about it too (although that may have been after she quit shaking her head).


----------



## Lati49

Yes. I have a Havanese named Brandon and he seems to feel that his hair should not be cut. I must cut and hide that hair fast. If he sees it he goes into a big funk, he will sniff at it and cry. Finally, I found a trimmer where all the dogs can see each other being groomed (Pet Smart). But, when I do it at home, I still cut the hair and hide it on the spot because he really, really takes it personally. I think it varies personality to personality....like children.


----------



## Jane

Wow, Patti! I enjoyed the photo of Maggie all shaved. It is really interesting to see what is really under all that hair!!!!



Jane


----------



## marjrc

Oh my, poor, poor Maggie! Of course she was still quite cute in the pic, but it is extreme isn't it? Just a tad..... lol

Lati49, wow! I wouldn't expect a dog to even notice let alone be so upset at seeing the hair get cut off! Is your dog highly sensitive about other things as well?

Neither Ricky nor Sammy have ever reacted to any cut they had, either by me or by the groomer. Of course, they're only just a yr. old, but still.


----------



## radar_jones

Hey Maggie has a "Wash-n-Wear" hairdo now....LOL

Derek


----------



## havapuppy

*my shaved hav...*

We had Riley shaved too! His sis Molly looks much cuter shaved down -I'm not sure I like how he looks! Maybe I'm used to him being fluffy and moppy! He was pretty well matted as well so we had to do it...


----------



## mckennasedona

I think they are kind of cute shaved! We had McKenna shaved to the skin once too. She had been misdiagnosed with ringworm. We were told to bath her frequently with medicated shampoo but DO NOT brush her. Well, you can imagine the mats. She had to be shaved down. The only long hair left was her tail. I begged and pleaded with them not to shave her tail. I made sure not to laugh at her when I picked her up. The great thing about hair....it grows!  (It turns out the hair loss and skin crusting was a reaction to her rabies shot)


----------



## whitBmom

I know how you feel. I have been thru the same thing. Oreo just started his blowing coat stage and then he had a stinky bum. I went to give him is usual but bath and he matted up quite a bit. I tried to trim it myself but botched the job, so then I checked my Ego out the door and took him to the groomer's. when I got back he was shaved down and lets just say he reminded me of "Johnny number 5" from that old movie with Steve Guttenberg... Oh yeah!! "Short Circuit"... lol

http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/1307/cat/509


----------



## irnfit

This was Kodi at about 7 mos. He had just been neutered and wouldn't let me brush him. To make matters worse, he was blowing coat. This was his shave down.


----------



## whitBmom

Awwww, Kodi is so CUTE!!


----------



## pjewel

Awww Michele, Kodi looks soooo cute, shaved down, full coat or no coat. Tonight Milo is getting a bath and I'm not sure I'll be able to do anything with him. He's blowing coat so bad that I can't brush him enough to keep the mats out . . . and talk about smelly butt . . . So we'll see how much hair remains on my little boy.


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh, I've just loved Rudy's hair cut. I think he's so cute, and so much easier to care for. He certainly DOES NOT miss the daily burshing and top knot. 

He was very quiet for a couple days after his haircut. I think he was cold because he turned into a lap dog. He"s sleeping between my arms as I type this.


----------



## lfung5

Rudy's body looks so plush and soft. I also love his new sweater, he looks so smart!

I love Kodi's face. He looks so cute in that puppy cut!


----------



## lfung5

havapuppy said:


> We had Riley shaved too! His sis Molly looks much cuter shaved down -I'm not sure I like how he looks! Maybe I'm used to him being fluffy and moppy! He was pretty well matted as well so we had to do it...


They look like they will be easy to groom now! I think they look cute.


----------



## ivyagogo

We had a Belgian Sheepdog mix when I was growing up and my mother used to have her fur shaved off in the summer. Poor Brandy would sulk for days.


----------



## CinnCinn

Thank you Linda - you're so sweet. He does feel silkier with his short hair.
Love your new avatar. The troop looks ready to go! What kind of coat does Bella have? She looks so soft & sweet.


----------



## mintchip

I think they still look adorable!!!


----------



## Tritia

I just posted about a few bad grooming experiences. One, after my bichon was shaved and was totally "depressed". She hid under the bed, she wouldn't eat. And for about a wk, just seemed very out of it. I think she was traumitized by the whole event, though. I don't think it had to do with how she looked. Even though we joked she was embarrassed about her new looks.


----------



## marjrc

I hadn't seen some of these pictures. I think they look so darn cute!! It sure makes it tons easier on us, when their coats are manageable. Ricky's hair is so thick, that even at 1 1/2-2 inches long, my hands hurt after a good combing.


----------



## luv3havs

I think Rudy looks precious in his new "puppy cut".
The groomer did a good job.
I might just get Chico a new puppy cut like that and buy him a red sweater! Too cute.


----------

